# Off Topic - A3 does not come with 2.0, 6 speed, quattro combo?



## bandrews (Jul 18, 2004)

I can't believe it... that is THE combination IMO for this car...
Someone tell me it isn't so...


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: Off Topic - A3 does not come with 2.0, 6 speed, quattro combo? (bandrews)*

It's so. At least not in the U.S. It would have been my pick for the car as well.


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Off Topic - A3 does not come with 2.0, 6 speed, quattro combo? (bandrews)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandrews* »_I can't believe it... that is THE combination IMO for this car...
Someone tell me it isn't so...

A very popular (and common) topic in the A3 forums.
Long story short is Audi has not yet developed 2.0T (transverse) + quattro + DSG which is probably a prerequisite for getting it here. Although I would like a manual model, Audi probably can't justify bringing only manual + quattro and would need to offer some sort of auto (DSG) option.
Bottom line, it may happen someday, but don't hold your breath. Audi is really missing the boat with this SNAFU... 


_Modified by bdh-vdub at 9:39 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Off Topic - A3 does not come with 2.0, 6 speed, quattro combo? (bdh-vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdh-vdub* »_Bottom line, it may happen someday, but don't hold your breath. Audi is really missing the boat with this SNAFU... 
_Modified by bdh-vdub at 9:39 AM 12-18-2005_

Agreed. I didn't even bother looking at the A3 since it wasn't available with Quattro, despite the raves on its "go-kart" like handling.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Off Topic - A3 does not come with 2.0, 6 speed, quattro combo? (bandrews)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandrews* »_I can't believe it... that is THE combination IMO for this car...

We have this configuration in Australia, but it looks like you don't get it stateside. Pity, it's pretty popular here as a classier alternative to the mkV gti (which is essentially the same with fwd only).


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Off Topic - A3 does not come with 2.0, 6 speed, quattro combo? (bandrews)*

PS - this might be a more appropriate forum to raise this in, as the 8L refers to the first generation 96-03 shape, whereas 8P refers to the second generation shape 03+ available in the US:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=548


----------

